# LMO, Temporary Visa and OWP at POE



## carleo1519 (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow! That's a lot of abb. haha!! 

Hopefully, I will be issued a temporary visa with a positive LMO. I understand I can take my contract (if possible), passport and LMO to the POE (which will be Calgary). Is this all the documentation required? 

Also my wife will be coming and I assume she is able to obtain an OWP, what documentation does she require for this? She is a nurse in the uk and will do some kind of health work in Canada until nurse status is achieved and I know she needs a medical, is this better obtained in the uk or in Canada? 

Lastly, I will also e taking 2 dogs, they are not banned breeds, and as long as I have all the necessary paperwork from the uk I assume this will be no problem either? 

Thanks )


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Don't forget the fees 155 CAD per permit
Fee list

I'll be going through similar next month, I intend to bring

*Passport*
*Provincial nomination letter* (you'll won't have or require that)
*Provincial Letter of support for a TWP* (you'll bring an LMO)
*Job offer/contract*
*Goods to follow list*
*Proof of funds* (I'll be bringing money with me to help set up so might as well declare it and show it as proof I will be able to support myself, it's not a huge amount but enough to keep me in a hotel for a month and feed myself etc or put down a deposit and one months rent on a house)
*Return Air tickets* (in my case it was cheaper to purchase returns than on ways, go figure!!)
*Hotel booking *for my final destination


Of all of that only the LMO and job offer is required plus fees but all the rest go towards showing the officer you are genuine, you have somewhere to go and you won't be a burden. Think of it as substantiating evidence. You are trying to make the officers life easy, in fact I'll probably bring two copies of letters and printouts of bookings etc and volunteer to leave them with the officer so that he or she can either attach them to the paperwork or at the minimum not have to wander off to photocopy anything.

Your wife's OWP normally called a spousal SOWP will need copies of all your documents. If you have kids don't forget a letter from you saying she has your permission to bring them into the country.

John


----------



## carleo1519 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks John, and good luck, out I interest how did you get the PNP? I emailed asking if I was eligible as I am a skilled worker, they said it was only in exceptional circumstances they allow it, and that it's normally reserved for TFW's already there?! 

Did you know about the medicals? It is required for care professionals but not sure whether it's easier to do in the uk or over there?!


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

I had a job offer and went through the SINP process, company I will be working with didn't want to use the LMO route for a variety of reasons.

Once I had a job offer the SINP process was straightforward even if the paperwork was a pain and the hurry up and wait for 6-7 months aspect was tedious and immensely stressful.

I have no idea about the medicals I won't be working in the health area. However a couple of seconds googling got me
Medical exam requirements for temporary residents (visitors, students and workers)
and that led me to 
Panel Physicians

So lots of approved physicians in England. From the above site once the examination is an approved physician you'll have no trouble. The Canadians are very literal when it comes to the rules and regulations, if the rule say it's so, it's so.


----------

